# How do i register my laptop?



## Jedothek (Sep 3, 2021)

When I try to open a kindle book i've purchased (after clicking on the kindle icon) on my laptop, it tells me that i first must register my device. how do i do that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't tell you specifically as I don't use kindle on a laptop. But on my phone and tablet, if I remove and re-install, it asks for my Amazon credentials. It's pretty 'in your face' -- I don't have to go hunting. 

There's also a menu setting where you can sign in or out. Maybe check for something like that?

If that's not what you're asking, then, I'm confused and sorry I can't be more help.


----------

